
Quora Will Now Publicly Show Who Has Read a Post - palebluedot
http://allthingsd.com/20120801/quora-will-now-publicly-show-who-has-read-a-post/
======
hornbaker
Wow. Let's see how the readers of posts like [http://www.quora.com/Does-a-
human-male-corpse-have-an-erect-...](http://www.quora.com/Does-a-human-male-
corpse-have-an-erect-penis) or [http://www.quora.com/Coming-Out-Outing/How-
should-I-know-if-...](http://www.quora.com/Coming-Out-Outing/How-should-I-
know-if-I-should-come-out-of-the-closet) feel when their identities are listed
for all to see. (Don't click them unless, you know, you're ok with your name
being on that list.)

------
kevinSuttle
Downgrade. What a terrible idea. What is this supposed to add for users?

------
codgercoder
I could see reporting how many, but who steps over the line.

